# Nissan 2000 aftermarket stereo question.



## mike2541 (Aug 23, 2011)

So i just bought a 2000 Nissan Sentra GXE. I decided I was going to change the stereo because the one in it was acting a bit goofy. 

Seeing as i didn't have much money to spend on it i bought this. 

BOSS AUDIO SYSTEMS | ENTERTAIN YOURSELF

Well after taking everything apart to check out everything i see i need a dash kit, which i knew that already. So after looking i see what i need is 

Newegg.com - Metra 99-7414 00-06 Nissan Sentra Installation Kit

This will allow the top and bottom to fit, but my one concern here is how to attach the stereo here. The screw holes on the stereo are much smaller compared to the screws on the side of the metal supports. Not to mention on the side of the stereo the holes are at the top on one side and the bottom on the other. Pics below.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Haven't seen a setup like that. I think you should've shopped at Crutchfield.com!


----------



## mike2541 (Aug 23, 2011)

smj999smj said:


> Haven't seen a setup like that. I think you should've shopped at Crutchfield.com!


just for the record the metal bracket looking thing is what the old cd player was attached to. so even shopping there all that wld of changed was the cd player. u look there for the 2000 nissan sentra. it will give u the kit (already ordered being shipped) still doesn't help attaching the radio to the sides unless I would of bought a different radio and even then I dont believe the holes are that big for the side support screws on the STOCK SUPPORRT BRACKET.


----------

